# Shotshell in 444 Ultrlite?



## kayakwench (Nov 2, 2012)

Is 44 Spl/44 magnum cartridges safe to use in a Taurus 444 Ultralite? I called customer service and lost faith in them when they said I could only use 44 magnum. I then pointed out the manual said 44 Spl could be used, which he then replied that I could do that too since the manual said so. So when he said I shouldn't use "44 Spl/44 Magnum shotshell" I couldn't be sure that was because it had the extra word in the phrase or if it could be harmful to the gun. I'd like the option to use them for rattlesnakes, but its not worth damaging the gun.


----------

